# spare seats xmas day dinner Jumeirah Beach hotel!



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

Hey all

There has been a couple of spare seats come up for Christmas Day dinner in the evening if anyone is at a loose end??

Venue: Latititude Restaurant, Jumeirah Beach Hotel
Time: Table booked for 7.30pm
Dress: Smart but not too casual (its xmas after all)
Cost: AED395 for dinner, drinks on top
Its a full Festive buffett and looks great, lots of decorations around and they said they will have carol singers in the foyer, should be a really nice evening

Let me know via [email protected] if you want to come.
Meery Christmas fellow ex-pats!!

Cheers

Dean


----------



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

How much????


----------



## Dino100 (Jul 10, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> How much????


AED 395 a head, drink on top, i guess between 12 or so of us we'll be looking at about 600-700 each which i dont think is bad value for a top hotel. I have paid alot more than that in London before on Christmas Day.

Let me know if you want to come.
Thx

Dean


----------

